# Please help - stolen maltese puppies



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

My friends three 9 week old maltese puppies were stolen yesterday.

I am begging you to share this https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1063604128729.9818.1784766425&type=1&theater (please let me know if you can't see it - I think it is public)

These are very special puppies and need to be returned. They are probably so scared 
The info just needs to be out there - even if you're not in Ireland - please share the pic above.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh no! This is terrible!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> Oh no! This is terrible!


It is horrible  All of them had homes (if they stayed show potential) - 2 outside of Ireland


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That is just awful.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Absolutely horrible.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I shared on my Facebook page...*


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That breaks my heart!


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

This is really sad. I hope they find the pups!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

There such low life heartless people in this world. :angry: 

Orla,
Do you think there is any chance she can trace them or knows who the thief might be? Were they taken from her home?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I am so upset over this and I know their breeder is obviously distraught. I hate knowing that there is such evil in the world 



SammieMom said:


> There such low life heartless people in this world. :angry:
> 
> Orla,
> Do you think there is any chance she can trace them or knows who the thief might be? Were they taken from her home?


They were taken from her home. I'm don't think she can trace them - they were not microchipped yet


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I saw this on FB but didn't know where it was as it isn't clear from the announcement. Did someone break in to her place & take them or ??? That is a fear we all have!
I pray that someone can help---tragic story---she must be beside herself w/worry. How old are they?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I saw this on FB but didn't know where it was as it isn't clear from the announcement. Did someone break in to her place & take them or ??? That is a fear we all have!
> I pray that someone can help---tragic story---she must be beside herself w/worry. How old are they?


They're 10 weeks old tomorrow, but the top pics are from a few weeks ago.
She was out for about 2 hours and when she came back they were gone. I don't know the 100% full story so I don't want to say anything that might not be true but there's a post on facebook by the breeder with over 200 shares and she says what happened.
I just know that they could not have escaped. I saw the pen when I visited 2 weeks ago and they wouldn't have gotten out from it.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

How awful!!  Did your friend contact the police??


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Fluffdoll said:


> How awful!!  Did your friend contact the police??


yes, and the local rescue centre is helping as they know a lot about how stolen animals are moved and to where.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am praying that they are found safe and sound. There are horrible people out there who does this, and I hope they get caught.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Please keep us posted- I will post on FB as well.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

dntdelay said:


> I am praying that they are found safe and sound. There are horrible people out there who does this, and I hope they get caught.





Chardy said:


> Please keep us posted- I will post on FB as well.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

How horrible. Praying for their safe return.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh, I can't believe someone would step sooooooo low to take puppies, Orla I hope they are found, that low life needs to sit in jail, I will pray they are found and they are healthy


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Adding my prayers to all the others. It just gives me the willies knowing someone entered another person's home and took those sweet puppies.


----------



## pehirsch (May 13, 2013)

(Shared on Facebook)


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I, too, shared on FB... the owner must be going out of her mind with worry!

It seems it had to have been someone 'close' who knew she had the pups.. and knew she was leaving the house for a time doesn't it?


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Prayers for their safe return. This is heartbreaking....I can't imagine the worry and anxiety...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

This is horrible...I pray they are found safe and unharmed.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I shared on FB!! Any news...................


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

No news 

Thank you to everyone that has shared it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I shared on FB too, praying that they are found and are safe!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

How terrible. Shared on FB


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw I hope thy are found soon and safe, you get some right horrible scumbags in this world. Poor little fluffs.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just shared on FB. So tragic  .


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you again for sharing it


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This is breaking my heart!!! I keep checking in to see if there was an update! Is there a facebook page for this??? for all of the SM members to share???


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> This is breaking my heart!!! I keep checking in to see if there was an update! Is there a facebook page for this??? for all of the SM members to share???


I'm only sharing what has already been done but I did suggest to make a page


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope she does!!! it should get around to alot of people!!! So sad!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Orla, Has anyone checked the web to see if puppies are being advertised? Just a thought. Praying they will be found.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

sdubose said:


> Orla, Has anyone checked the web to see if puppies are being advertised? Just a thought. Praying they will be found.


yes, as soon as it happened alerts were put out to all the sites that puppies are advertised on and people are checking them too


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

How horrible

Are they found yet?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> How horrible
> 
> Are they found yet?


No  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

